
Yes the World Does Need a LinkedIn for Women - TechFinder
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/why-we-need-a-linkedin-for-women-37a98a4dc5ed
======
ziddoap
If you can flip the roles and it becomes sexist, it's sexist.

------
lostmymind66
sexism is not the answer to sexism. It seems we are moving toward a more
segregated society, which is sad.

